# She's baaack...



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

For the past six months, it seems like every time Michelle & I got to fish together, it either rained sideways or blew 30 knots. Still a little apprehensive, with the full moon looming, but a fairly good weather window, we headed out despite the dirty outgoing water. We stuck our nose in an assortment of skinny creeks, and stumbled upon a large school of upper slot and oversized Reds. Michelle wasted no time picking off one Red after another. In thirty years of fishing the marsh pretty hard, I have never seen a red with absolutely no spots. Today Michelle caught just such a fish. That’s the thing about salt water; you never know what might show up! I broke a couple off before she finally let me stick one. Ended up with 8 overs and 3 right at 22 9/10 that we saved for the grease. Time for Plan B, which was to get on the beach and look for Triple Tails. We literally ran over 6 before getting a shot at a nice one that dunked the cork, but it didn’t stay on. We had one more fleeting shot that didn’t pan out, and around 1:00 they seemed to disappear. With only a couple hours remaining, and some pretty dirty low water, we decided to chunk the bombers in hopes of a big trout. We stuck half a dozen shorts before Michelle got the hooks in a nice one, which we released. It’s safe to say, my baby is back!!!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

nice mess of fish.


----------

